# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Top5] Vos films prfrs

## clairetj

Alors que la bataille fait rage dans un autre post cr par Sieur Rayek pour savoir qui sera le pire des pires des navets du cinma, je vous propose ici de plutt dire quels sont vos cinq films prfrs avec comme question:

"Si vous chouez sur une le dserte (mais avec la tl et un lecteur DVD), quels seraient les cinq films incontournable que vous prendriez avec vous ???"

Personnellement, voici mon classement

1- Le seigneur des anneaux le retour du roi (version longue)

2- La chute du faucon noir

3- Gladiator

4- Le dernier samoura

5- Shooter, tireur d'lite

----------


## Nhaps

- Forest Gump
- La saga Toy Story
- Millions dollar baby
- Slumdog Millionaire
- Benjamin Gates

----------


## clairetj

> - Benjamin Gates


Juste le premier ou les 2 ???

----------


## Nhaps

> Juste le premier ou les 2 ???


Les deux avec une nette prfrence pour le premier.

----------


## r0d

Fichtre, c'est vraiment pas facile de n'en garder que 5  ::calim2:: 
Alors bon, j'ai tent le coup. Par contre, je ne parviens pas  les mettre dans l'ordre:

- Blade Runner (adaptation d'un de mes livres prfr galement)
- Les temps modernes (Chaplin)
- Il tait une fois en Amrique
- The big Lebowski
- Brain Dead

----------


## illight

ne serait-ce pas la mme chose que  ce post ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

J'y vais de ma petite contribution


1 - Lucky Number Slevin
2 - Fight Club
3 - Butterfly Effect
4 - Malfique
5 - .. trop d'autres je peux pas tout citer

----------


## Darkzinus

Vraiment pas simple ! Mais puisqu'il faut n'en citer que 5 (qui m'ont marqu, de diffrentes poques/genres) :

- Fight club
- Les tontons flingueurs
- The social Network
- Kung Fu Panda
- Inglorious Basterds

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

J'ai russi  faire le tri dans mes films et j'en profite pour faire ressortir les 5 que j'aime le plus 

(Par contre je ne les mets pas dans l'ordre de prfrence. En choisir 5 dj c'est dur.)

1- Lon. Je sais pas vraiment pourquoi, mais ce film ma toujours beaucoup plu
2- Le bon, la brute et le truand. Je dois celui  mon pre qui  russir  me convertir au genre Western (Que je trouvais trs chiant avant). Avec une mention spciale, la phrase la plus culte du cinma pour moi. Je vous laisse la deviner.
3- Kick Ass. Il fallait bien un film un peu plus rcent, j'ai du le voir une dizaine de fois, je ne m'en lasse pas.
4- Star Wars Episode 5. J'ai aim toute la saga, mais c'est celui ci qui ma le plus marqu.
5- Le cinquime lment. Non seulement je le trouve bien plac dans ce top 5, mais il reste pour moi aussi une rfrence avec Lilou

----------


## Dovahk

Faisons renatre ce Topic ! 
C'est difficile de faire un TOP 5 des meilleurs films, y'en a tellement! 
Je vais essayer : 
- Memento : la grosse claque cinmatographique. La preuve que le cinma n'est pas forcment linaire. Magnifique
- Fight Club : l'esthtique et les thmes abords. In Tyler We Trust
- Wall E : Magique. 
- L'arme des 12 singes : Le mindFuck dans toute sa grandeur et des acteurs gniaux !
- Le loup de Wall Street : Tellement trop, tellement Scorsese, Tellement Di Caprio !

Dova

----------


## Loceka

> 2- Le bon, la brute et le truand. [...] Avec une mention spciale, la phrase la plus culte du cinma pour moi. Je vous laisse la deviner.


Je vote pour :


> Every gun makes its own tune, and it's perfect timing, large one.
> ---
> Chaque arme  une voix bien  elle et cette voix l je la reconnais bien


Ou celle-l


> But you know, the pity is, when I'm paid, I always follow my job through.
> ---
> Mais l'ennui c'est que moi, je finis toujours le travail pour lequel on me paie, tu le sais n'est ce pas ?


Quoi, c'tait ni l'une ni l'autre ?  ::P:

----------


## Nhaps

La seule que je connais:




> Tu vois, le monde se divise en deux catgories, ceux qui ont un pistolet charg et ceux qui creusent. Toi tu creuses.

----------


## Encephalopatie

1.V pour Vendetta (Je suis totalement tombe amoureuse de ce film !!!)
2. Black Swan
3. L-Haut
4. Dr.Patch
Pour le numro 5 j'hsite .. Entre Le 5me lment (Multipass !) ou Star Wars (mais.. les 6 T.T) ou le monde de Charlie !

----------


## Darkzinus

> V pour Vendetta (Je suis totalement tombe amoureuse de ce film !!!)


Ce film m'a galement marqu !

----------


## Bovino

5 a fait peu quand mme... du coup, je me fais des bundles !  ::mrgreen:: 

La trilogie Seigneur des Anneaux version longue (on est quand mme sur une ile dserte avec que des films  mater, donc 9h, c'est correct)Fight Club + Snatch + tous les Guy Ritchie priode anglaiseSlevin + Payback + Inside Man + The TownLa mtamorphose des cloportes + Les tontons flingueurs + Un singe en hiverComme j'ai trich, j'en prends que 4  ::aie::

----------


## Encephalopatie

Bon du coups j'ai oubli y a Hook, Edouard aux mains d'argents aussi !

----------


## Gooby

Mon classement:

1. Snatch
2. La trilogie LOTR
3. Will Hunting
4. Gladiator
5. Cloud Atlas

et le numro 6 qui n'est pas trs objectif car pas assez de recul: Edge of tomorow

Et un prix spcial au diner de con, indmodable.

----------


## Jipt

1- Z ( la fin le public s'est lev et a applaudi !)
2- 2001 odysse de l'espace
3- Vol au-dessus d'un nid de coucou
4- The wall

----------


## lper

1- Fargo, the big Lebowsky, No country for old men, burn after reading,  True Grit (dsol impossible de dpartager les frres Cohen) 
2 - Le got des autres,  pardon "La vie des autres" sur la Stasi, mme si le premier est aussi excellent
3 - Ddales, le sixime sens, fight club 
4 -  La plage
5 - One million dollar baby

Et rcemment j'ai vu Foxcatcheur avec un Steve Carell blouissant, moi trich, jamais ! ::aie::

----------


## Darkzinus

> 4 -  La plage


Tiens c'est marrant pour ce film car il m'avait vraiment pas emball du tout.

----------


## lper

> Tiens c'est marrant pour ce film car il m'avait vraiment pas emball du tout.


Ah ben moi c'est la beaut du paysage, et puis le ct ignoble de l'tre humain dpeint qui m'a marqu.
J'aime bien aussi la scne du baiser avec cette chanson, a me donne des frissons !

----------


## Kreepz

Pas facil cinq!  :8O: 

Ceux qui m'ont le plus marqu:

-Gladiator
-Il faut sauver le soldat Ryan
-WaterWorld
-La tour montparnasse infernale (il en fallait bien un moins srieux  ::roll::  )
-American History X

----------


## Hancock

Pour ma part:

1.Gladiator
2.Le seigneur des anneaux
3.Abyss
4.Jurassic Park
5.Avatar
6.Il faut sauver le soldat Ryan
7.Apollo 13

Filmou (crateur de http://www.idee-film.com)

Cdt

----------


## goomazio

1) Dumb & Dumber
2) Ace Ventura 1 et/ou 2
3) It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World
4) Maman j'ai rat l'avion (celui qui devrait exister et qui regroupe les parties du 1 et du 2 o Marvin et Harry tentent d'attraper Kevin...)
5) New Kids Turbo (le seul film que j'ai regard en VO en comprenant quasiment rien mais que j'ai ador)

Sinon, le Grand Bleu, Dirty Dancing...  ::oops:: 

Difficile, oui, et c'est aprs avoir post qu'on pense  5 autres films encore mieux je parie  ::aie::

----------


## DenisHen

1 - 2001 l'odysse de l'espace
2 - Blade Runner
3 - Les Charlots contre Dracula
4 - Les dmons de Jsus
5 - Dogma

Mais  bien y rflchir, 5 c'est peu...

On pourrais aussi le faire avec nos 5 groupes prfrs...

----------


## lper

> 1- Fargo, the big Lebowsky, No country for old men, burn after reading,  True Grit (dsol impossible de dpartager les frres Cohen) 
> 2 - Le got des autres,  pardon "La vie des autres" sur la Stasi, mme si le premier est aussi excellent
> 3 - Ddales, le sixime sens, fight club 
> 4 -  La plage
> 5 - One million dollar baby
> 
> Et rcemment j'ai vu Foxcatcheur avec un Steve Carell blouissant, moi trich, jamais !


J'ajoute Ave Csar  la liste des films gniaux des "Cohen" avec une brochette d'acteurs qui jouent  la perfection dans des scnes magnifiques et irrsistibles, bon le scnario on s'en fout un peu, c'est ce talent qu'ont les frres Cohen a nous dpeindre des personnages avec "l'envers du dcors" de l'univers cinmatographique.
[Spoil]La scne des claquettes  la "F. Astair" est splendide et elle finit dans une sorte de dlire hom..., enfin je vous laisse juger....Tout comme Scarlett la diva dans un show aquatique et qui ensuite nous fait par de ses problmes gastriques la clope au bec, a m'a fait penser au dbut de Roger Rabbit avec baby Herman. Et que dire de Clooney, l'acteur grandiose d'un pplum qui se prend des claques par son producteur, norme.
[/Spoil]

----------


## PERRINSAN

catch me if you can 
intouchables
the godfather  
Inception
Seul au monde

----------


## Ikebukuro

2001
The tree of life
Voyage  Tky
La passion de Jeanne d'Arc
L'au-del

----------


## Sunchaser

> 4 - Les dmons de Jsus


 ::bravo:: 
Je ne saurais dire combien de fois je l'ai vu ... 

Ben, sinon de mon ct, pour le moment, cela serait:
. Into the Wild
. The Sunchaser (Michael Cimino, 96)
. Sur la route de madison
. La route (avec Viggo Mortensen)
. Million dollar baby
Et peut tre des trucs comme Comancheria, etc .. mais la, on est dj au dela de 5.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour (ou bonsoir),

Il y a beaucoup de films que j'ai bien aim voir..., parmi ces films il y a quelques titres que je prfre :
- L'incroyable Hulk 2008
- Matrix reloaded
- Terminator genesys
et deux films d'animation :
- shrek 4
- kung panda 2
 ::):

----------


## Sylwek

Function reanimate (post old_post){
Film=[]
1="Matrix","welcome back mister Anderson";
2="Transcendence","Un mode ou l'eau serai si pur [...] ou la pollution serai immediatement absorbee [...]";
3="Chapie","je te pardonne mechant monsieur";
4="Les guardiens de la Galaxie", "le bien le mal un peu des deux";
5="V pour Vendetta","Les peuples ne devraient pas avoir peur de leur gouvernements, les gouvernements devraient avoir peur des peuples";
return reanimated=TRUE;
}

----------


## Saucette

- Matrix
- Lost In translation
- Snatch
- Green book
- Old Boy

----------


## lper

> - Lost In translation


Alors, si tu aimes l'excellent Bill Murray, j'ai ador aussi "La vie aquatique", "Broken Flowers" que je te conseille si tu ne connais pas.
Sinon, moi j'ajoute "La ballade de Buster Scruggs" (sur Netflix aussi ::?: ), a ne va srement pas plaire  tout le monde je pense mais quand ce sont les frres Cohen, j'adore et c'est toujours aussi dcal !
Et puis aussi ce bijou "Mia et le Lion blanc" qui a ncessit 3 annes de tournage, avec une performance incroyable de cette jeune actrice Daniah De Villiers.

----------


## Drowan

Sans ordre (et en trichant un peu, mais chut personne l'a vu)
Cloud AtlasLe bon, la brute et le truandGran TorinoBlade Runner & Blade Runner 2049DeadpoolLes tontons flingueursEt plein d'autres

----------


## Robards

1- Le Bon, la brute et le truand

2- Les Evads

3- Autant en emporte le vent

4- Titanic

5- Danse avec les loups

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous avez cit des films pas mal !

Comme Luck Number Slevin, les Guy Ritchie (Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels, Snatch, RocknRolla, The Man from UNCLE), les Tarantino (Reservoir Dogs, Pulp Fiction, Jackie Brown, Kill Bill, Death Proof).
Aprs il y a les films qu'on retrouvent souvent dans les classements : Fight Club, Matrix, American History X, Requiem For A Dream (ou Trainspotting), Las Vegas Parano.
The Big Lebowski / Forrest Gump (grosse BO)  :8-): 
Les films de Sergio Leone (c'est souvent Ennio Morricone qui fait la musique)  :8-): 

Quelqu'un  dit Watchmen / Sin City ?
Est-ce que quelqu'un  parler de la trilogie des Cornettos (Shaun of the Dead, Hot Fuzz, The World's End) ?
La trilogie des Ocean ? (Ocean's Eleven, etc).
La trilogie de la Septime Compagnie ?
Retour Vers le Futur ?
Austin Powers ?
Les films de Quentin Dupieux (Nonfilm, Steak, Rubber, Wrong, Wrong Cops, Ralit, Au poste !, Le Daim) ?
Astrix et Cloptre d'Alain Chabbat ?
Les sous dous ?
Louis de Funes ?
Kevin Smith (Clerks, Mallrats) ?

Je vais citer 5 films que j'aime bien (mais c'est pas vraiment un top) :
La Cit de la PeurWayne's WorldFull Metal JacketHot Shots IIC'est Arriv Prs de Chez Vous (ou Dikkenek)

a ne peut pas tre un top il n'y a pas "Mon Nom est Personne".
Je conseil le documentaire *Jodorowsky's Dune*.

Il y a pas trs longtemps il y a eu Trainspotting 2 (avec The Prodigy qui remix Iggy Pop) bientt il y aura Human Traffic 2 et a va tre pro UE  fond.

----------


## Invit

> Il y a pas trs longtemps il y a eu Trainspotting 2 (avec The Prodigy qui remix Iggy Pop) bientt il y aura Human Traffic 2 et a va tre pro UE  fond.


C'est les vacances, il y a pas assez de monde dans la partie actualit ? Tu viens pollu ici ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est les vacances


Ben l je me fais chier en attendant que ce soit l'heure de ma barrer en vacances.
Mais ouais les actualits sont mortes et je me disais qu'ici les mchantes personnes ne viendraient pas me faire chier et je me suis tromp apparemment.

SELON LE RALISATEUR DE HUMAN TRAFFIC  LE SEQUEL SERA UNE RPONSE AU BREXIT 



> Human Traffic 2 est une rponse au Brexit. a parle de dunit, des gens qui se rassemblent comme une seule espce - lespce humaine , nous a confi Kerrigan.  Cest une comdie sur la gnration rave, a se droule pendant un week-end  Cardiff,  Londres et  Ibiza. Human Traffic 2 est tout aussi pertinent  notre poque que [loriginal] ltait au moment de sa sortie.


Bon aprs les personnages consomment du MDMA donc ce n'est pas tonnant qu'ils soient pour l'unit.
Comme je ne suis pas un drogu, je ne suis pas trop dans le trip "On est tous dans la mme quipe parce qu'on est tous humain", c'est pas mon dlire du tout Image de John Lennon.
Je regarderai ce film, parce que c'est souvent intressant les films avec des drogus, bizarrement.

----------


## mcc39

En y rflchissant 5 minutes, sans ordre particulier et sans respecter la limite de 5 films :
FestenSeul contre tousLaurence AnywaysBullheadPusher (les trois)Le trou

----------


## Jacques Beauregard

1. Les vads
2. Interstellar
3. Terminator 2
4. Aliens le retour
5. Pulp Fiction

----------


## Ryu2000

> 3. Terminator 2


Excellent film !  :8-): 
Un des meilleurs films d'action de tous les temps.  :;): 




Arnold Schwarzenegger a jou dans tellement de grands films : Running Man, Total Recall, Conan, Predator, Commando, Last Action Hero, Le Contrat, etc.
Running Man est vraiment important pour moi.

====
Et sinon personne n'a aim la trilogie Incassable/Split/Glass ?
C'est chouette de voir des personnages  des poques diffrentes, a fait un peu comme la saison 3 de Twin Peaks.

----------


## Invit

> Arnold Schwarzenegger a jou dans tellement de grands films : Running Man, Total Recall, Conan, Predator, Commando, Last Action Hero, Le Contrat, etc.


C'est un acteur qui a une telle diversit de jeu avec tout une palette de personnages diffrents...

----------


## escartefigue

> Arnold Schwarzenegger a jou dans tellement de grands films : Running Man, Total Recall, Conan, Predator, Commando, Last Action Hero, Le Contrat, etc.
> Running Man est vraiment important pour moi.


Le vague souvenir qui me reste de Conan est plutt  classer dans le registre des navets et autres lgumes insipides, mais peut tre ma mmoire me joue-t-elle des tours  ::weird:: 




> C'est un acteur qui a une telle diversit de jeu avec tout une palette de personnages diffrents...


 ::mrgreen::  :;): 



Un film que je ne mettrai dans aucun classement, mais qui m'avait donn la nause  en faire des cauchemars bien plus que n'importe quel film d'horeur, c'est "Johnny s'en va-t-en guerre" (Johnny got his gun)
La faon dont le personnage central dcouvre ce qui lui est arriv, c'est horible !

----------


## Invit

> Un film que je ne mettrai dans aucun classement, mais qui m'avait donn la nause  en faire des cauchemars bien plus que n'importe quel film d'horeur, c'est "Johnny s'en va-t-en guerre" (Johnny got his gun)
> La faon dont le personnage central dcouvre ce qui lui est arriv, c'est horible !


J'ai jamais vu a ! Je rajoute a sur ma liste. 
Tu l'as dcouvert par One de Metallica ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le vague souvenir qui me reste de Conan est plutt  classer dans le registre des navets et autres lgumes insipides, mais peut tre ma mmoire me joue-t-elle des tours


En tout cas le film a une grande importance dans la culture Geek.
Vous avez dj vu le documentaire "Suck My Geek" ?




> C'est un acteur qui a une telle diversit de jeu avec tout une palette de personnages diffrents...


Ce qui est vraiment marrant c'est qu' la base les ralisateurs ne lui donnaient quasiment pas de texte, parce qu'il avait un fort accent et qu'il grait pas trop les longues rpliques et il a quand mme fini gouverneur de Californie.

Il s'est bien dbrouill pour monter un gros business.

----------


## tatayo

Dans le dsordre:
La ligne verteLes vadsLes sentiers de la perditionInto the wild

Non, je n'ai pas de 5me.

Tatayo.

----------


## Invit

> Ce qui est vraiment marrant c'est qu' la base les ralisateurs ne lui donnaient quasiment pas de texte, parce qu'il avait un fort accent et qu'il grait pas trop les longues rpliques et il a quand mme fini gouverneur de Californie. Il s'est bien dbrouill pour monter un gros business.


Reagan a bien fini prsident... Comme quoi, a prend pas de gros talents d'acteur pour la politique US, ni de gros diplme...

----------


## escartefigue

> J'ai jamais vu a ! Je rajoute a sur ma liste. 
> Tu l'as dcouvert par One de Metallica ?


Dcouvert  l'occasion d'une mission tardive de cinma dans le petit cran, il y a bien longtemps dj, je ne me souviens plus de quelle mission il s'agissait.

----------


## lper

Joker, un chef-duvre  ne pas manquer mha, je ne dois pas tre le seul car la salle comble a applaudi  la fin du film !  :8O:

----------


## _youri

Top Five :

Yves
Les Dguns
American Nightmare 4
Hippocrate
Rebelles

Et surtout l'inclassable 
Deux Heures moins le quart avant Jsus-Christ , qui me fait pouffer de rire  ::ptdr::

----------


## Eloise64

If only
Terminator 2
Plan B
Speed
Taxi 1 et 2

----------


## lorenwarren

Il y en a tellement en fonction de mon humeur a change

- Les Harry potter
- Mulan le Disney
- Batman surtout celui avec le jocker
- Million dollar baby
- Orgueil et prjuge / Anna karenine In love

----------


## GLDavid

Hello,

Mon top 5:
Alien (vive la SF "vraie" avec des vaisseaux crades et des routiers de l'espace!)Deadpool (l'humour de ce film!)Les Tontons Flingueurs (cultissime!)Interstellar (toujours pour ce que je qualifie de SF vraie)Ma catgorie fourre-tout: Easy Rider, Forrest Gump, Aliens, Alien 3, Le cave se rebiffe...

@++

----------


## Superzest 76

Top 5 c'est dur il a un tas de super film ... 

1) La trilogie du seigneur des anneaux (Si on les regarde a la suite a compte quand mme que pour un !)
2)Jango unchain
3)Mad-max furry road 
4)Indiana jone la dernire croisade 
5)L'histoire sans fin

mention honorable pour Zardos (c'est trs space mais la tenue de Sean Connery est impayable)

----------


## Shepard001

Un sujet trs intressant.

Dans mon cas, je devrais choisir:

Kill BillReine des DamnsLe cinquime lment (J'adore Mila Jovovich)Atlantis (Disney)Joker (je sais, clich. Mais j'ai aim et je ne peux pas m'en empcher)

Mention honorable pour: Zombie Land

La mention honorable est parce que ce sont des personnages avec lesquels vous pouvez sympathiser. C'est un film lger, mais l'arrire-plan de Tallahasee et des autres personnages m'a conquis. (Aussi les kill clips de la semaine)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Joker (je sais, clich. Mais j'ai aim et je ne peux pas m'en empcher)


On verra si ce film rsistera  l'preuve du temps, est-ce que dans 20 ans il y a aura plus de fans du Joker que de la trilogie des Batman de Christopher Nolan (The Dark Knight) ?

Perso je ne pense que a ne deviendra pas un classique comme Requiem For A Dream, Trainspotting, Fight Club, American History X, Seven, Pulp Fiction, Snatch, Usual Suspects, Forrest Gump, American Psycho, Las Vegas Parano.
 mon avis on l'oubliera vite comme Shutter Island, Inception, Baby Driver, etc.

D'aprs moi il faut que tout le monde ait vu :
La Cit de la PeurFull Metal JacketThe Big LebowskiRock'N RollaSlevinIl tait une fois en Amrique (Sergio Leone  :8-): )Jodorowsky's Dune (meilleur documentaire du monde !)The King of Kong (super documentaire)
(en fait toutes les filmographies de Tarantino, Sergio Leone, Guy Ritchie, Stanley Kubrick, George A. Romero ainsi que les films avec Bruce Lee, les films avec Bud Spencer et Terrene Hill  ::P: )
Aprs si vous aimez les annes 90 il y a Wayne's World et les 2 Hot Shots qui sont cool. (il y a des histoires avec le silence des agneaux, les affranchis, sixime sens, good will hunting, scream, il faut sauver le soldat Ryan, heat, the truman show, etc, mais c'est moins important qu'Hot Shots 2  ::P: )
Sinon en film rcent (2006) il y a Les Infiltrs qui est pas mal.

----------


## Invit

Je suis tomb sur Wayne's World rcemment et en 2020  46 ans , mettons que c'est TRS (trop) puril.

Bud Spencer et Terence Hill ? Ce n'tait mme pas drle  l'poque...

Je suis un grand fan de Kubrick, mais toute sa filmographie n'est tout mme pas sans dfaut.
Lolita a de longs passages insipides.
Dr Strangelove, mouais, c'est bien dat, aussi bien le sujet que l'humour.
Et Eyes Wide Shut, piti... Plus de 2 heures 40 pour une nouvelle de 40 pages... Et a confirme que Tom Cruise reste un acteur de blockbuster.

----------


## Lyche

Je connais tellement peu de monde qui ont vu Slevin! Merci d'y faire rfrence, ce film est trs bon, avec un casting juste ouf, et personne n'en parle  ::weird:: 

Je suis de ton avis sur la liste,  laquelle je rajouterais Alien, Fight Club, Shawshanks redemption (les vads en franais), quelques films adapt de Stephen King comme The Shinning, Carrie (la version 70.. le nouveau tant.. moyen bof), le Flau (trs dur  comprendre mais culte) et IT (version annes 80).

Trueman show est just incroyable a mes yeux, Jim Carrey montre pleinement son talent d'acteur dans ce film.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis tomb sur Wayne's World rcemment et en 2020  46 ans , mettons que c'est TRS (trop) puril.


C'est un classique pour tout une gnration  ::P:  (c'est comme Clerks)
C'est un des rares films avec une VF plus drle que la VO.




> Bud Spencer et Terence Hill ? Ce n'tait mme pas drle  l'poque...


Les gots et les couleurs...
Personnellement j'adorais ces films quand j'tais enfant. J'aimais bien les films de Schwarzenegger galement (le gars est quand mme dans *Running Man*, Total Recall, le Contrat, Terminator 2, etc).

Et sinon en film avec Terrence Hill mais pas Bud Spencer il y a "Mon Nom Est Personne" l'histoire est gnial, la musique est gnial (je suis fan d'Ennio Morricone et c'est pour moi sa meilleur BO).






> Et Eyes Wide Shut, piti... Plus de 2 heures 40 pour une nouvelle de 40 pages...


Il parait que le montage a t modifi aprs sa mort, le film n'est peut-tre pas exactement ce qu'il aurait du tre.
En tout cas a parle de membres d'un rseau bizarre qui couche avec des trs jeunes mannequins qui ont peut-tre subi des lavages de cerveaux comme les esclaves sexuelles d'Epstein.

Mais comme dit le personnage interprt par Alain Chabat dans ralit "Kubrick, mes c******s... " ^^ (j'aime bien les films de Quentin Dupieux)




> Je connais tellement peu de monde qui ont vu Slevin! Merci d'y faire rfrence, ce film est trs bon, avec un casting juste ouf, et personne n'en parle


Ouais il est trs cool ce film je trouve qu'il est un peu dans la lign des films de Guy Ritchie (Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels / Snatch / RocknRolla / The Man from U.N.C.L.E.).

===
Bon sinon la 7me compagnie, les sous-dous, les gendarmes, oss 117, fantomas, a parle  quelqu'un ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Actuellement, je rajouterais bien  ma liste des trucs comme The Green Book, ou Spotlight. Mais a ferait plus que 5 tout a.

----------


## elektrax65

le meilleur de tous les temps :  retour vers le futur 1, 
la machine a explorer le temps version 1960 (lu le livre avant de voir le film)
la plante des singes 1(idem)
3 films videmment sur le voyage dans le temps

un jour sans fin (le jour de la marmotte avec bill murray)
mad max 1
soleil vert
bref vous comprenez je suis sf/anticipation voyage temporel et postapocalyptique

----------


## Invit

> la machine a explorer le temps version 1960 (lu le livre avant de voir le film)


Le film avec la craquante Yvette Mimieux ?
C'est un film mignon, mais come on ! On est trs loin d'un grand film, scnario simpliste, direction et jeux d'acteurs au minimum syndical...

----------


## ciaociao

salut, moi j'ai beaucoup aim le dernier film que j'ai vu au cinoche "Antebellum"  ::):  sinon j'ai des gouts assez old school j'adore les enfants du marais par exemple ou la vie est un long fleuve tranquille ahah

----------


## Patrickweb

Le top 3 de mes films prfrs:

1 - Le dernier des mohicans

2 - La soupe aux choux (et oui on va se moquer de moi !)

3 - Chevauche avec le diable

----------


## Compote82

Mon top 3 des films que je prfre : 

1- Captain America the winter soldier

2- The Greatest Showman

3- Pulp Fiction

----------


## Escapetiger

Pour tous les afficionados dclars du _seigneur des anneaux_ et les autres (oui oui, j'ai lu les 4 pages de ce topic en dtail) : 



> 1- Le seigneur des anneaux le retour du roi (version longue)





> 1. La trilogie Seigneur des Anneaux version longue (on est quand mme sur une ile dserte avec que des films  mater, donc 9h, c'est correct)





> 2.Le seigneur des anneaux



*Trente ans aprs son unique diffusion, lanne de la chute de lURSS, ce film aux dcors et aux effets spciaux de carton-pte rapparat sur YouTube, ravissant les fans russophones (*) de J. R. R. Tolkien. 
*

Trente ans aprs son unique diffusion  la tlvision, une adaptation sovitique du Seigneur des anneaux que lon croyait disparue a t exhume et publie sur YouTube la semaine dernire, ravissant les fans russophones de J. R. R. Tolkien.

Bas sur La Communaut de lAnneau, premier volet de la clbre saga, et diffus les 13 et 14 avril 1991 par la tlvision de Lningrad, aujourdhui Saint-Ptersbourg, _Khraniteli_ ( les gardiens ) est ralis en Union sovitique (URSS).

(.../...)

Source: Ds 1991, la Russie sovitique adaptait le  Seigneur des anneaux  en tlfilm - Big Browser - Pierre Bouvier - Le Monde

*(*)* test pour vous avec le sous-titrage en anglais disponible


[Edit]
Au del des films franais dja cits, amoureux ternel de la nouvelle vague et des grands classiques dont les prcurseurs (cf.  Cinma franais - films notables, d'avant 1920 jusqu'  nos jours), un voyage  la vole dans le temps et le monde entier - c'est bien le but de ce topic ?

L'Ange bleu (film, 1930), Marlne Dietrich

Blow Out, Brian de Palma, John Travolta

L'Inspecteur Harry (srie de films), Clint Eastwood , musique de Lalo Schifrin

Runaway Train (film),  bout de course au Qubec,Andrei Konchalovski, John Voight, scnario de Akira Kurosawa

Aguirre, la colre de Dieu, Werner Herzog, Klaus Kinski, musique de Popol Vuh

----------


## Ryu2000

Si vous aimez les films de Gangster du genre :
- Slevin
- RockNRolla
- Snatch
- Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
- U.N.C.L.E

Il y a un film de Guy Ritchie qui est sortie en 2020 qui s'appelle *The Gentlemen*, que j'ai trouv divertissant.

----------

